# T.G.I. Fridays Original Jack Daniels Sauce



## jond36 (Mar 14, 2013)

http://www.food.com/recipe/tgi-fridays-original-jack-daniels-sauce-179488

Apparently this is the original recipe and not a copy cat that came from the chef of TGI itself. Trying it on some pulled pork and brisket tomorrow, but am fairly certain it wont go with brisket. - JD


----------

